# New Puppy New Dog Owner Raw Food Questions



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

Next week we will be bringing our 9 week old toy poodle puppy home. Our breeder has her dogs on raw food. She buys it frozen from a local company. I was planning on continuing with the same food. I was hoping to hear others opinions about some questions I have. 

1. I totally agree and get the philosophy behind it. I'm all for it. However I may be sort of a clean freak/germaphobe. Do I have anything to worry about with them licking my kids or anything after they eat? Would it be "over the top" to wipe his face?

2. Should I vary the meat? Like if he eats 3x a day, give a different meat each time? 

3. The breeder said he eats 3T 3X a day. (It's ground up) Does that sound right? I believe he is pretty high energy and we plan to walk him and play with him a few times a day. I'm nervous about feeding too little or too much. 

Please don't be shy, I welcome any advice. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be worried about bacteria. Apparently there is a 400% higher chance of exposing your family to bacteria from kibble than from raw food. I would say this is even more so if you start buying meats yourself and not getting ground meat. Ground meat potentially has more bacteria. I do prey model raw. It is easy and cheap and the dogs/ cats love chewing on the bones.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder recommends sticking with what he's been used to for the first month or so. That way if he has diarrhea or vomiting you know it's probably not his food. Then she says, change it up, so the puppy is looking forward to seeing what's in the bowl. I'm grateful that she uses a holistic no grain kibble plus raw, and then a meal of chicken necks. I'm guessing the necks fall into the raw prey category. She adds yogurt, cottage cheese, ground beef etc. to the moistened kibble. At least with the kibble I have suggested portion sizes. I'm new to raw also.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I love raw feeding. I would keep his face shaved and I would definitely wash his face. It's good for everybody for his face to be clean.. I like toddler face wipes for convenience. I'd also have some good antibacterial cleaner around... diluted bleach kills everything, even parvo. I haven't decided which way I am going to feed my soon-to-be-here puppy but it is going to be a raw diet of some sort. 

Barbara


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have to confess my face fell a bit when I saw the raw in my breeder's feeding instructions. The yuck factor, the mess, the planning required. I had seen performance dogs, sled dogs, fed on nothing but and of course lots of posts on raw on PF. Luckily, I found two reliable sources for raw that deliver, which is more than I can say for the kibble! Ideally, I want to find a grocery store that will order chicken necks for me and I can pick them up. Adding baby face wipes to my list, but I'm NOT dealing with tripe.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I would absolutely wipe faces, we always do after raw (and sometimes after kibble too). We just wet a paper towel and add some vinegar and wipe away. The other thing to look into is a snood. This keeps the ears back and off the raw food.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Vet wrap the bottom of ears works in a pinch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

This is great info, thanks everyone!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Any sources on snoods? I only saw winter wool or thermal fleece. I would want one that I could throw in the wash!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Mfmst said:


> Any sources on snoods? I only saw winter wool or thermal fleece. I would want one that I could throw in the wash!


I bought mine from Poodleit a few years ago, it's basically just a stretch fabric that's very easily washable.

Snoods ? poodleit


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Just realised Poodleit doesn't really have pics of their snoods on their site, so here is Darcy in his. He doesn't really like it but he's usually just focused on his raw meal when he's wearing it.  Apologies for the sideways pic.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thats so awesome, thanks! I didn't even know such a thing existed! Love this forum!


----------

